# Good news on the M-1's - Final pricing is in, and better than we anticipated.



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Guys - good morning! We have been working with the manufacturer on the M-1's with an eye towards making them the best value speaker on the market.

We finally settled on our cost factor yesterday. The original order was for 300 units, and the first 160 were shipped early. The factory just released the second 140, and our final cost figures were much better than I anticipated.

Our deal with the manufacturer is that we pay for everything COD. In return for this, and for purchasing 300 units at a time, we got TREMENDOUS pricing!

The next decision was how to go about pricing the M-1's to you. Should we go with a "single" price with a break for a 3, 5 or 7 channel system?

It occured to me that there might be people out there who want to upgrade a system "on the cheap". You might have a Home Theater in a Box. You are wishing you could upgrade the center channel. Let's make this system easy for EVERYONE to understand.

Here is the deal - 24 hours per day, 7 days per week, brand new, dual 5.25 inch driver M-1's will be for sale for:

$125 Per Speaker!

This means a pair is $250

Three will be $375

Five will be $625

Five with a VS-18.1 and a Sub-1 amp will be $1620, Five with a pair of SS-18.1's and our new MQ-600 monster amp will be $1875. 

Again - this is not a sale price! This is not something you need to order in quantity!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Those prices are amazing! I wish I lived in the US to take advantage of deals like these.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> I wish I lived in the US to take advantage of deals like these.


Ditto.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I bought 5 of these for my brother and as soon as we get them I can give my thoughts on them compared to the Polk R400, and cs1 center. My surrounds are in wall so I won't be able to comment on those.


----------

